# Even or Odd Numbers/J or P



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

This might have no correlation whatsoever, but do you like even numbers or odd numbers better, and are you a J or a P


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Odd numbers for me, something that it makes little sense to have a preference for (as far as I can see, anyway) yet I've apparently held this same preference for a long time - a report from a psychologist's assessment of me at age 3 notes that I claimed I wanted to move house since I liked odd numbers and our house was number 8... and I think I'm a P, that's the most marginal of my four preferences so it's the hardest to confidently assert...


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Even numbers definitely. I'm not sure why, but even since I was little I never liked odd numbers..I'm a P.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see the results...


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel like odd numbers are serious, strong-willed and determined while even numbers are playful and soft. My favorite numbers are 5, 7, 11 and 22 and I have no long-lasting preference for odd or even numbers. It depends on my mood. I think I am an INxP, a perceiver.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Odd numbers. I like having a whole number as the center. I think it comes from playing Animal Crossing as a kid and not being able to put single space wide items in the center of my back wall because the number of spaces across the house was even.


----------



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

The results so far are exactly what I expected! I really think that the theory that P's are more likely to like odd numbers and vise versa for J's *might* have some validity. *Maybe.*


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm a J. I like neat and tidy even numbers.


----------



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

It would be nice to get more votes for a more concrete answer.


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

INTP and I do like even numbers so much as I hate small prime numbers, and specifically I fucking despise the number 7. I had a lot of trouble learning stuff like division and multiplication, and there's a trick to most of the lower digits or at the very least it's not that hard to count by two or by five or whatever, and for 3, you need to add up the digits and see if the result's divisible by 3, which pretty much means that I don't have to bother with 3 all that far down and even then, counting by three is pretty easy.

But 7? There is no trick to remembering the multiplication table for 7, and if there is, it has continued to elude me.

So yeah, I don't have a favorite number, but I have a least favorite number, and it is odd and I hate it, even if I am lukewarm on most of the rest of the odd numbers. Like even the rest of the prime numbers are either easy to deal with, or so uncommon that it's cool just to think about them, but are also probably not going to be something I'm gonna need to divide by.


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

This is so arbitrary and pointless; you're all just consciously following the type-based mantra that J types are characterized by consistency (evens) and P types are characterized by chaos (odds). Just kidding - I'm disgusted by odd numbers. I want to kill whoever invented them and erase them from history. Destroying odd numbers is the reason for my existence.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

For me numbers have personalities. I think it's based on how easy they are to mulitply and divide. Evens are much friendlier than odds, but odds are more edgy. 1 is just itself, 2 is earnest, 3 is a little trickster, 4 is the good girl in class, the one who always raises her hand. 5 is a fun friend, 6 likes to go on adventures. 7 is a total jerk, so pushy and difficult. 8 is a solid citizen, 9 is mysterious, 3+3+3, 3x3, and the way when it is mutiplied the digits add up to 9 and make an interesting pattern(18,27, 36...). And 10 is Dad, Mr. In Charge, someone kind that you can trust.

They got personalities when I was about 8, trying to learn mulitplication.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I likes 2's and 8's. 2, 8, 12, 22, 28 

I put evens because of that. Even though I don't really like 4's or 6's.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

P and even numbers. Much warmer and friendlier in general. Though I'm not a great fan of 4 or numbers that end in 4 for some reason, unless they have a nice number as another part. Like 24 is pretty nice, but 14 isn't quite as nice unless you think of it as half of 28, which is my favourite number. Also 9 is somehow a number that seems like an even number in it's nature and 5 and 7 can be nice and interesting too. I'm born in July and seven is a lot in fairytale and magic stuff as well, so that's some reasons to make it more interesting. Anyhow, even numbers in general.


----------



## empyrealstar (Oct 26, 2014)

P and for me I usually much prefer even numbers for the most part. But then I also like 5 as it's a solid, dependable number. It's like a land marker, you always know where you are with a 5 and that's reassuring. Oddly enough though P) my favourite numbers are 7 and 13, couldn't tell you why, they just are.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

J odd numbers are way more fun to me


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

As someone who can not deal with life on life's terms, I can only relate to imaginary numbers.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff Felis said:


> As someone who can not deal with life on life's terms, I can only relate to imaginary numbers.


______
i = √-1


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Im FiNe said:


> ______
> i = √-1


Check this out !!
Imaginary time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm a P and I like even numbers.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP. Hard to say, I've always loved multiples of 5, so half of them are even and the other half odd. I'll go with odd overall because I like having a clear median.


----------

